# Concrete Water Bottle Weights



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

At Sharkathon I saw some guys using water bottles filled with concrete as weights. I am thinking about doing this for heavy current days but I am concerned that the smell of the concrete might drive away the sharks. Does anyone have any experience this? Do these weights work well?


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have thought about that also.....seems it would be much easier...never thought about the scent part...if u try it post the outcome....i will do the same


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Put the lid back on...? It keeps the water inside the bottle so it should keep the scent from coming out also...?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

If you try to use weights made of concrete, anywhere besides the west coast of florida, you will end up with a rolling stone! KISS...lead, stiff wire legs, it's the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Mar 9, 2010)

Or use pieces of bricks(whole or half). They hold pretty well actually.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bricks left behind will cut your line wouldn't they.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Bricks left behind will cut your line wouldn't they.


I'm sure They would sink in the sand overtime...


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Mar 9, 2010)

I got tired of the sandbag thing and had a pile of bricks behind my garage. I wish I could take credit but I read about a guy using cinder blocks on another forum and thought of my pile whole and broken chunks. 


These are for yaked out baits.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Concrete takes quite some time to cure, you'll want to soak it in a tub of water for about a month until all the reactions stop. I used to keep tons of "plugs" in the back of the toilet bowl for my reef tank to glue coral fragments to, water gets constantly refreshed and speeds up the process a little. If I didn't wait long enough the fragment would suffer and not grow or die. 

Having said all that I can't picture it working too well in the surf. That thing's gonna be heavy and like JR said any kind of roundness to it and it's gonna start rolling. As for the bricks, best to rig them to break off as they'll probably sink and you'll have a good time trying to get them broken loose when it's time to bring the rig in.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Thoughts on Concrete Bottle Weights*

I've never tried Concrete wts...But I can't see why they would not work.

I think that I'd be concerned with rolling, but that would be easy to solve with
wires punched thru the bottle either before adding the concrete or just after 
adding the concrete...Or use a Flat Salad Dressing bottle....

I'd also imagine that if the weight of the concrete was the "major holding factor"
you would only have to put 1 wire thru the bottle 1"-2" thru each side...(coat 
hanger wire)

If You wanted to use the wires as the "major holding factor" you'd need to make
the Concrete Bottle Wts like 'Beef'd Up Sand Sinkers'.....(soft stainless or copper
wire)

I think either way would work.

Good Luck,
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

I built some not to long ago using 16oz styrafoam cups. Put a wire loop in the top for your line and 2 pieces of stout wire coming out of the top. It kind of looked like a spider weight on stailroids. The only issue I had was that the breakaway line would break before the hook was set. As far as holding there was no issues. Oh yea, I pulled the foam cups off first..


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*surf weights*

I fished with a welder he made a 4-5" steel plate cut from schedule 40 or so material and welded 4in corner legs...deploy from jet ski. I was never sure exactly how it held he said if current was strong it would flip and eventually legs would bury in the sand... welded in the center was a quarter size ring attached with a rubber band to his leader...this would break off when fighting a big shark. Also attached was a yellow float on the same ring and retrieve the weight sometimes if it broke off during flight.

This was years ago on PINS just thought I would throw it out there when the current was ripping or seaweed got to the line this contraption worked well. I'm guessing it weighed around 2-3 pounds he had several plates of different thickness. He could always locate and check baits quickly that I remember because I would do it also.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

gordaskipper said:


> I fished with a welder he made a 4-5" steel plate cut from schedule 40 or so material and welded 4in corner legs...deploy from jet ski. I was never sure exactly how it held he said if current was strong it would flip and eventually legs would bury in the sand... welded in the center was a quarter size ring attached with a rubber band to his leader...this would break off when fighting a big shark. Also attached was a yellow float on the same ring and retrieve the weight sometimes if it broke off during flight.
> 
> This was years ago on PINS just thought I would throw it out there when the current was ripping or seaweed got to the line this contraption worked well. I'm guessing it weighed around 2-3 pounds he had several plates of different thickness. He could always locate and check baits quickly that I remember because I would do it also.


Just curious did the line ever get tangled with the float line after hooking and fighting the fish?


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Mar 9, 2010)

Back to the brick thing. They're single use weights attached to the leader with 10lb mono. Will hold in a current and break when hit or you decide to reel in.


----------

